
City Pushes Plan for More Density, Affordability, Across SF Neighborhoods - apsec112
http://hoodline.com/2015/11/city-planners-push-plan-for-more-density-affordability-across-sf-neighborhoods
======
smrtinsert
> Are you willing to have taller buildings and more market-rate housing in
> your neighborhood in order to get more affordable units?

My guess is nope, since they are leveraged heavily to be able to get in to
that home.

------
simonebrunozzi
Great. So we can have even more traffic, and even less spaces to park. I don't
think that adding more housing is going to make SF a better place.

~~~
angmarsbane
Are cars even necessary in SF?

The SF housing crisis wouldn't be exist or if it did exist not in this
severity if they'd built more housing a decade or more ago.

